# RSS Feeds enabled



## Chris (Jun 3, 2006)

RSS is now enabled for each forum. To subscribe, click the new icon in the top right when viewing a forum.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2006)

See attached:


----------



## darren (Jun 3, 2006)

I noticed the "RSS" icon came up in my Safari address bar when i checked for new posts this morning, so there's a "new posts" feed as well. 

:rawk:


----------



## Scott (Jun 3, 2006)

Edit: well that didn''t work...


----------



## Shannon (Jun 3, 2006)

I guessed I'd get excited if I knew what RSS is. 

What it do, yo?


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2006)

Scott said:


> Phail'd!



Looks like it's working to me.


----------



## Scott (Jun 3, 2006)

really? that's what it is? Hah. I thought it was something more than that.


Ok. Good job then 

So yeah. I'm with Shannon. What is it?


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2006)

It's working. Behold:

RSS is a way to subscribe to the forums, so to speak. I'm too hung over to explain it - if you don't use them you won't care about this mod.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 3, 2006)

Subscribing to specific forums? Well, that's pretty cool. 

I already subscribe to the "New Posts" forum.


----------



## Chris (Jun 3, 2006)

In a nutshell if you run an RSS reader, you'd likely have a bunch of feeds going to it. So instead of constantly checking the website, you can set your RSS reader to subscribe to the forums here that you're interested in, and it will populate it with the links/etc (like my screenshot above your post).


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 4, 2006)

Damn you get a lot of PMs.


----------



## Chris (Jun 4, 2006)

You have no idea man. 100 or so a week easily. 

I deleted 1100 of them last week.


----------



## Regor (Jun 4, 2006)

My Xbox can get RSS feeds. How would I set it up to get SS.org's?


----------

